# curtis snow pro 3000 lift issue



## matt418235 (Nov 20, 2010)

ford diesel tech here. the dealership got a f250 traded in has a curtis snow pro 3000. plow will only lift about 3-4 inches off the ground and that is all. tried taking the valves out and cleaning still no good. fluid is full and the pump continues to run but just seems that the pump runs out of fluid but it is full. need some help here never had a curtis apart i am a meyer guy and that is all i have the privalige to work on before.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Stupid question but did you try moving a couple of chain links up to shorten it?


----------



## matt418235 (Nov 20, 2010)

yes i did it will then pick the plow up a bit further but not much. also when that is done it starts to leak down as well. i tried moving the lift solenoid and the jack solenoid and still nothing different.it goes side to side fine but it just wont pick the plow up as far as it shoud. if somebody works the joystick and another person lifts up on the plow it will then go up all the way and starts to leak down very slowly.


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

Were dose it leak from. It sound like the lift solenoid and coil are shoot.


----------



## matt418235 (Nov 20, 2010)

i can not see any external leaks any where. when i said it leaks down i mean that the cylinder is creeping down witht the weight of the plow on it. if you put the plow up it will creep down to the ground with in a couple of minutes


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

matt418235;1121121 said:


> ford diesel tech here. the dealership got a f250 traded in has a curtis snow pro 3000. plow will only lift about 3-4 inches off the ground and that is all. tried taking the valves out and cleaning still no good. fluid is full and the pump continues to run but just seems that the pump runs out of fluid but it is full. need some help here never had a curtis apart i am a meyer guy and that is all i have the privalige to work on before.


I dot have any exp. with that plow but I have heard from others that sometimes if moisture gets in with the fluid it will cause problems. Try a little isopropyl in with the fluid. only like a cap full


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

matt418235;1121369 said:


> i can not see any external leaks any where. when i said it leaks down i mean that the cylinder is creeping down witht the weight of the plow on it. if you put the plow up it will creep down to the ground with in a couple of minutes


The situation you have is a Drifting Rod. This is usually caused by bad seals on the ram or even a check valve. I suggest getting the manual off of curtis' site and and looking through the schematic. With you being a tech it should be an easy fix if you can read diagrams.



pongow26;1121945 said:


> I dot have any exp. with that plow but I have heard from others that sometimes if moisture gets in with the fluid it will cause problems. Try a little isopropyl in with the fluid. only like a cap full


Its just wiser to do a fluid change, whats the cost $20. It cost me $25 to do mine and that was with a filter change.


----------



## matt418235 (Nov 20, 2010)

ok thanks guys i will have to look on the curtis site for a repair manual. i was looking there before and didnt really see anything that was of any help but i will look again. please keep the advice coming though has been a great help


----------

